

The greatest food in human history - Aloha
http://nypost.com/2013/07/28/the-greatest-food-in-human-history/

======
Mikeb85
Another terrible part of the story:

>Junk food costs as little as $1.76 per 1,000 calories, whereas fresh veggies
and the like cost more than 10 times as much, found a 2007 University of
Washington survey for the Journal of the American Dietetic Association. A
2,000-calorie day of meals would, if you stuck strictly to the good-for-you
stuff, cost $36.32, said the study’s lead author, Adam Drewnowski. <

This is rediculous. You can buy fruits, veggies and other good-for-you thinks
for much, much less. You just need to learn how to cook half-decent.

Lentils, Chickpeas, rice, flour, and other human diet staples (for the last
6000 years) are dirt cheap. Onions, garlic, carrots, cabbage, potatoes,
squash, some greens, beets, and other staple veggies are also very cheap.
Fruits can be equally cheap in season (around here peaches get down to a
dollar per pound in season), though in winter imported fruits are expensive.
Yogurt is a great staple source for dairy and protein, and can be cheap. Meats
and fish are more expensive, but again, if you buy less desirable cuts of meat
and sustainable fish in season, can be had for a decent price.

But people's eating habits have become silly. We eat too much meat, too many
poor-quality carbs (white bread, white flour pasta), and too little fibre. And
people spend stupid amounts of money on trendy nonsense (at a local farmers
market I saw a lady selling tiny bags of 'gluten-free' rice for $10 dollars).

Want to eat healthy? Grab a few cookbooks about traditional cuisines...
Traditional grains, pulses, with lots of veggies and a little meat/fish and
you're good to go.

~~~
innguest
Want to be rich? Make healthy food as easy to eat and as tasty as junk food.
It seems no one is working on that.

~~~
Mikeb85
My first career was in the food industry, as a chef (and later a pastry chef).
I was fairly successful (relative to expectations within the industry),
however there are some major issues with the industry.

First of all, food related businesses have high startup costs, high
maintenance costs, low margins, and don't scale well. There's many incumbants,
tastes are localized, sourcing produce can be a nightmare (if you want good
produce), and every market is different. And because of the low margins, wages
are low, the workforce is uneducated, and then you have to deal with things
like high turnover and theft. Which is why most people in the food industry
are sociopaths.

Anyhow, there is already fairly healthy, tasty fast food out there already,
things like shawarma, falafel, some tacos, and most 'traditional' ethnic
snacks.

------
tehwalrus
> _" Fuel prices, like food prices, disproportionately hit the poor, so do-
> gooders do everything they can to raise energy costs..."_

Way to put words in peoples' mouths.

Political activists on all sides of all debates are doing what they can to
_help_ people (in the odd case of anti-immigration politics, to help _" our"_
people) - Specifically for food and energy, this is to make people healthier
(which makes them more likely to be happier) and to prevent climate change
(which makes all our grandchildren happier.)

While the political ideas they come up with may be naive, and not do the
intended thing, this _does not make your political opponents malicious._

Sadly, people will never stop making these kinds of straw man arguments -
people fall for them because of confirmation bias. I weep for political truth.

~~~
nickff
There is no straw man here, as the article says the "do-gooders do everything
they can to raise energy costs"; the article does NOT say 'do-gooders try to
raise energy costs' or 'do-gooders want to raise energy costs', which would
indeed be a straw man. The article is arguing that the "do-gooders" raise the
price of energy, which has a disproportionately negative impact on the poor;
it does not say anything about their motives. If you disagree with the
argument, you should refute it with evidence.

~~~
tehwalrus
the idiom "do everything [one] can to..." clearly means both "try to" and
"want to".

Indeed, even if you get rid of the hyperbolic "everything [one] can to",
you're left with just "do", which is a superset of "try to" (although not
"want to").

~~~
nickff
'do' is not a superset of 'try', unless every outcome was desired from the
outset. e.g. I 'do' create software bugs, but I to neither 'try to' nor 'want
to' create software bugs.

~~~
tehwalrus
True, apologies, but my main point about the idiom still stands - it means to
strive for, which means both wanting and trying.

------
potatolicious
FWIW I flagged this.

The notion of the McDouble as the "greatest food in history" is interesting
and worth discussing. The cost of food for the poor, as well as the enormous
price gap between healthy and unhealthy foods, is worth discussing - and is
frequently discussed on HN.

This screed by the NYPost on the other hand, is not. The NYPost is a joke of a
publication here in NYC and is regarded as more tabloid than newspaper, even
by staunch WSJ conservatives.

------
Pitarou
I tend to agree with much of what is said, at least when I'm in a harshly
utilitarian, Malthusian mood: if you want to know what locavorism really
means, try buying fresh fruit and vegetables in Japan, where foreign farm
produce is taxed of the shelves. But the fact remains that the Anglo-Saxon
food culture sucks, and those cheap cheeseburgers are indirectly subsidised by
food-stamps and Medicaid for the workforce.

------
sam66
crap article from a crappy source, such a vomit inducing propaganda, I feel so
angry I clicked it and read that, I want my lost time back.

------
gdilla
MCDs actually killed the dollar menu recently
[http://www.theatlanticcities.com/jobs-and-
economy/2013/10/wh...](http://www.theatlanticcities.com/jobs-and-
economy/2013/10/why-mcdonalds-killed-dollar-menu-1-chart/7323/)

------
everyone
Ridiculous. Written no doubt, for shock value rather than even the pretense of
serious discourse.

------
cmollis
the best comment in there is that fruits and vegetables are becoming luxury
items.

awesome.

------
drill_sarge
>For the average poor person, it isn’t a great option to take a trip to the
farmers market to puzzle over esoteric lefty-foodie codes.

lol

